# My cockatiels mated, so now what?



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

I left my cockatiels out for some exercise, and left them unsupervised for 10 minutes, left to walk in on the two mating. I was wondering how long cockatiels must mate to actually get results. They probably were in the process for 3 or so minutes.

They never had a nest box in their cage, as I never really expected this to happen, but lately, my female has been shredding all her perches and throwing seeds on the ground more than usual.

I am willing to financially support as well as give plenty of attention to any chicks if the need comes, I am still in the process of doing my research and some feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It takes time for their hormones to build up to the level where egg laying begins. If they have only mated once they aren't there yet, and you have time to intervene and bring their hormone levels back down again. There's information on techniques for doing that at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330

So the first thing you need to do is to ask yourself whether you would prefer to breed your birds or not breed them. Breeding is a big responsibility, so my recommendation is to put the pair on hormone control for now and read up on breeding before you make your decision. Hormone control is reversible so you can easily let them resume their breeding behavior if you decide that's what you want.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Also, birds do mate for recreation just like humans..so just because they do mate doesn't mean they'll lay any eggs.


----------

